
UW Professor Achieves Breakthrough in Understanding Superconductivity Properties - jonbaer
http://www.uwyo.edu/uw/news/2013/11/uw-professor-achieves-breakthrough-in-understanding-superconductivity-properties.html
======
shadowmint
Anyone have a link to details?

...or is this just an 'up vote because I want it to be true rather than that
the article contains any meaningful information' things?

edit: nevermind, found it
[http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2013/130813/ncomms3336/full/nco...](http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2013/130813/ncomms3336/full/ncomms3336.html)

~~~
sillysaurus2
It's an 'upvote to discover whether it's true.' Like a significant fraction of
HN stories.

~~~
pstuart
Upvoting also saves the story to your profile, so some may do so to also
bookmark it....

------
tantalor
Title should say "University of Wyoming", not "UW".

"UW" means "University of Washington".

~~~
aabalkan
Their website also says UW. That surprised me as well. I didn't know another
UW existed at all.

------
tokenadult
This is a university press office press release, just a depressing example of
the science news cycle

[http://www.phdcomics.com/comics/archive.php?comicid=1174](http://www.phdcomics.com/comics/archive.php?comicid=1174)

and not enough yet to comment on here. There has been no uptake of this yet by
professional news organizations, and no link to a published article appears in
the press release.

~~~
wuschel
Agreed. I love those fluff words like "breakthrough". It sounds like
"Blitzkrieg" to me. It is amazing how much clueless re-reporters can dilute
the information density and usefulness of the initial abstract.

------
shutupalready
> How far [will] the charge migrate across the interfaces between oxide
> superconductors and ferromagnetic materials? They revealed that the charge
> transfer is restricted within one nanometer from the interfaces.

The UW copywriter is overly generous with the headline.

"Breakthrough" joins other now-meaningless words such as "paradigm",
"terrorist", and "awesome".

------
SubZero
As someone that grew up in Wyoming, I'm surprised they even know how to spell
"superconductivity".

